# Going to try something I have never tried before.....



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2015)

Despite having made a few self bows and a bunch of river cane arrows with knapped points I have never hunted big game animals with them. A few months back while knapping on some rock I finished a point and while studying it thought; "This thing will kill a bear.". That got me toying with the idea of taking my Osage self bow and a few river cane arrows on my upcoming Canada bear hunt in a few weeks. I wasn't going to commit one way or the other but after finishing a half dozen arrows and shooting them I started liking the idea even more. Not all of the arrows flew well out of my 56# bow but I did end up with three I am confident in. So,.... I am now committed to give this my best effort. Certainly success isn't guaranteed but even if I fail to get my bear I will be glad I at least tried. Who knows, I may get real lucky.

I did not make pitch glue to haft my points, I used JB Weld instead and neither did I use real sinew. I admit I want be hunting totally ABO but close enough for me. 

The bow and arrows are now in the hands of Jerry Russell who will be driving to Canada for this hunt. Here are a few pic's of my efforts. The hafting is not real pretty but functional.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 8, 2015)

That's awesome AL.   best of luck man.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2015)

That's awesome.. You're more brave than I. Hope you're successful.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 8, 2015)

When do you go?


----------



## dpoole (Jun 8, 2015)

that will get the job done looking forward to your trophy pictures ,,


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Best of luck to you on your bear hunt Al, and I hope Jerry has another fine guiding season as well.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 8, 2015)

Good luck.  Hope you get a nice rug!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet! 
Hope it works out for you. Its fun and also can test your nerves.

That second point I hope has a smooth transition. It doesn't look that way from that angle.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 8, 2015)

This is going to be cool.  We will get this thing done.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 8, 2015)

Good luck Al! I don't have a doubt in my mind you'll get er dun! Can't wait to hear the tale & see your hero pics!


----------



## Clipper (Jun 8, 2015)

I really like the edge on that point in the first picture.  It looks downright deadly.  Good luck on your hunt - glad you are getting to go.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 9, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2015)

Wheweeee, with all this Bruce/Caitlin thang going on, you scared me there for a minute Al.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 10, 2015)

Good luck Al!


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 10, 2015)

looks good Al. Will get to see him up close and personal after you get this done.


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 10, 2015)

You can do this Mr. Al.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 10, 2015)

WTG!!!!! another Al Chapman adventure, we get to go on with you!!!!! Looking forward to pics and stories!


----------



## Tikki (Jun 11, 2015)

That is what I like about you Al! Always creative. Go Big or Go Home!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 11, 2015)

Man those look good! I can't wait to see the results.After watching you shoot that selfbow the other day, I think them bears are in trouble.


----------



## gurn (Jun 14, 2015)

Focus and stick em Al


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 16, 2015)

Those look awesome. Ill get see them up close in camp. Will and I heading up Friday am see yaw at hotel the night before we go to camp.


----------



## pnome (Jun 16, 2015)

Good luck Al!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2015)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Those look awesome. Ill get see them up close in camp. Will and I heading up Friday am see yaw at hotel the night before we go to camp.



Good deal Larry, looking forward to seeing you again. Give my best to your dad please.

Thanks all for the well wishes, I am pretty much all packed up. Got some meds today which will hopefully help me pass a kidney stone and some good pain meds in case they don't.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 20, 2015)

About to taxi to the runway for take off. Pumped.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 20, 2015)

Best of luck Al.  Get a bigun!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 25, 2015)

well what is the story ???


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well, three in our group of five got bears but I did not. I had a fantastic time and hope I can do it again. Details to come later I hope.


----------

